# Itachi's Hype Is Ridiculous



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 30, 2012)

*Kakash*i: This is the *worst* possible scenario

Kakashi is saying out of everyone in the world, Itachi is the worst opponent to face. 

*Kabuto:* Uchiha Itachi...He's clearly on another level than the others.

"Uchiha Itachi you posses the Mangekyou Sharingan and many secrets. There is no one more suited for my Edo Tensei than you."

Kabuto is basically saying Kabuto prefers to have Itachi than any of the other Edos, like Nagato. This is likely due to Itachi's ability to controll masses via long range Genjutsu for this war. Even Kabuto envy him.

*EMS Sasuke:* "You are perfect"

Even after incorporating Itachi's own powers to his own, Itachi is still on his level, and actually takes the lead in the battle againts Kabuto.

*Killer Bee:* "Not only is he powerful, he's also a wise shinobi"

After having witnessed the awesome power of Amaterasu burning him before, seeing Itachi take out Nagato with Amaterasu, seeing Itachi save them from Nagato, make the analysis to counter CT, and then hitting Nagato through a smoke cloud.

*KCM Naruto:* "Bee, if you get hit by Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu its over!"

*Nagato:* "I'm sorry, Itachi"

This is beyond what we had expected. He made Itachi above Bee, on save Sasuke like he is a child, Spar with KCM Naruto like its nothing, seal Nagato, and have Kabuto on a forever spell.

...and the manga is almost over.

If Itachi was alive in this battle, Tobi would be sealed right now.

*Kisame :*The guy freaking died with Itachi on his mind

*Orochimaru :* "He is even stronger than me"

And he spends his whole life crabing his body.

*Obito:* "If Hadn't Kept a Few secrets from him, I'd be dead"

Izanami>Izanagi.

*Jiraiya:* "It even took a huge effort from me to distance them from you"

*Danzou:* "You're from him as the sky is from the heaven"


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

The king 

Itachi soloes. 

Yeah, his hype and feats are ridiculous (good thing Obito trolled him and put him back in his place ).


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Tobi would've been drawn and quartered.


----------



## Syko (Sep 30, 2012)

Yea it's incredible.


----------



## Undead (Sep 30, 2012)

It's beyond ridiculous to the point it's annoying.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachiiiiiiii..iiiiiiiiii
Mangekyou in da EYEZZ
only see blood when a ninja CRYYZZZ
wanna kill me then you better get....

ah fuck you guys, you know the drill


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 30, 2012)

There is also Orochimaru admitting that if Itachi was on his side he would have accomplished all of his dreama with ease, and outright admitting Itachi was stronger then him and made him flee Akatsuki.

Danzo telling Sasuke he sucks compared to Itachi, and his skills are as far as the sky from the Earth.

Jiraiya praising Ama for being a a catalyst of escape from Iwabura.

Zetsu, who not only knows and worked with Madara, but Tobi as well for several years: called Itachi invincible, praised his skills to the max, and wouldn't even accept that he died at first. Despite Itachi being terminally ill and beating Sasuke + Orochimaru


----------



## Default (Sep 30, 2012)

Hypewank is hypewanking. Itachi > Hashirama


----------



## Blur (Sep 30, 2012)

Just the King proving he is superior again.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi: You overestimate me.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 30, 2012)

Even characters wank him.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol I love how the Itachi Haters try their best to use his own words(about Life decisions) and apply to his combat genius, lol. It is completely non logical but when you see the posters it starts to make sense


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

Default said:


> Hypewank is hypewanking. Itachi > Hashirama


Itachi still has to eat, drink, and shit.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 30, 2012)

Obito needs to solidy to warp Itachi, in that moment, Amaterasu.

Obito can't beat Itachi, so he has to run from him, as did Orochimaru, etc.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Obito needs to solidy to warp Itachi, in that moment, Amaterasu.
> 
> Obito can't beat Itachi, so he has to run from him, as did Orochimaru, etc.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

lol uchiha

only need throw a rock and they died like a fly


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 30, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Obito needs to solidy to warp Itachi, in that moment, Amaterasu.
> 
> Obito can't beat Itachi, so he has to run from him, as did Orochimaru, etc.





Dat Itachi wank.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 30, 2012)

Not another Itachi dick riding thread. At least one every week


----------



## Default (Sep 30, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Itachi still has to eat, drink, and shit.



Not while being an edo


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

what you expect... uchiha love buttseck suprises to themself


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Please, wank some more.

Although, most people who give a shit are already on the WanClub.





Dr. White said:


> Lol I love how the Itachi Haters try their best to use his own words(about Life decisions) and apply to his combat genius, lol. It is completely non logical but when you see the posters it starts to make sense


The fans would never do anything like that.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

i think that need closes or change to uchiha trash bin....


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 30, 2012)

All of those things are stated in the manga.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

because kishi dont know what he doing wiht him own manga


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 30, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> All of those things are stated in the manga.



Ride that dick OP, ride it.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Zetsu knew Pain, Madara, and Obito and said Itachi was invincible. 

Itachi > All.

I want an Itachi sub-forum.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm bored, so i will play the sane person's advocate.





KyuubiYondaime said:


> *Kakash*i: This is the *worst* possible scenario
> 
> Kakashi is saying out of everyone in the world, Itachi is the worst opponent to face.


Yes, if there had been others, or the possibility there were others he didn't know, he would've written down a list or went back and done some research, then come back and fight Itachi. Or maybe he just meant it was the worst scenario he could've expected, you know. Did you ever think of that?!



> *Kabuto:* Uchiha Itachi...He's clearly on another level than the others.


Kabuto thought Itachi freed himself just by thinking it. Then he realized it was Shisui's Kotoamatsukami.


> "Uchiha Itachi you posses the Mangekyou Sharingan and many secrets. There is no one more suited for my Edo Tensei than you."
> 
> Kabuto is basically saying Kabuto prefers to have Itachi than any of the other Edos, like Nagato. This is likely due to Itachi's ability to controll masses via long range Genjutsu for this war. Even Kabuto envy him.


Ao specifically stated the cause for those surprise attacks on the battlefields _couldn't_ have been Itachi.


> If Itachi was alive in this battle, Tobi would be sealed right now.


Like he was when Itachi was alive and Tobi didn't have Rinnegan and other power ups, oh wait. Lol Minato, Gai, Konan, Torune, Fuu, rock >>>>>>>>>> Itachi.


> *Kisame :*The guy freaking died with Itachi on his mind


If only that were only true for fictional manga characters.


> *Orochimaru :* "He is even stronger than me"


Orochimaru didnt have hands, Edo Tensei, etc. Of course Itachi has the more capable body, otherwise Oro wouldn't want it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I want an Itachi sub-forum.


That's the one thing we agree on, provided you stay there.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> That's the one thing we agree on, provided you stay there.



But I love you...


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> The king
> 
> Itachi soloes.
> 
> Yeah, his hype and feats are ridiculous (good thing Obito trolled him and put him back in his place ).




Itachi > Obito 

Hyped or not, he is stronger than Obito and thats a fact that Obito fans cant stand


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Willofire said:


> Itachi > Obito
> 
> Hyped or not, he is stronger than Obito and thats a fact that Obito fans cant stand



Too bad he's not though.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 30, 2012)

Willofire said:


> Itachi > Obito
> 
> Hyped or not, he is stronger than Obito and thats a fact that Obito fans cant stand



Then why didn't Itachi ever try and confront Obito other than by proxy?

The idea that it was fear of Itachi that kept an entire S ranked criminal organization with an army of zetsu from Konoha is just plain wank as well...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 30, 2012)

To be frank

...as an Itachi fan, I feel as if Kishimoto has, unlike with other characters, implied Itachi was 'the best', but would never come out and say it. What I mean is, if a character is 'the best', he says it. We don't have to read between the lines. We get so many ambiguous statements and feats that could lead one to think this way, BUT...


....Kishimoto never comes right out and says so. 


Why? I believe Itachi is a wish fulfillment character, and wouldn't be as good as he is if the author didn't have such a hard-on for him. So, he makes appear one way - i.e. extremely good, arguably the best, but never just state it outright - so it doesn't affect the story and the power-hierarchy.

I can never explain this to people who HATE Itachi, or do not like the idea of Itachi being as stronger or stronger than their favorite character. 

Also, because Kishimoto never comes right out and SAY IT, and hypes other characters to the high heavens, it's easy to debate against this point. 

However, there is no reason Bee and Naruto should have been made to look like invalids just because was Itachi around. 

...not only that, but Bee and Naruto were getting fucking TRASHED, and as soon as Itachi shows up, he rescues them, stabilizes the situation, and plans for his take down, all in ABOUT  HALF a chapter. 

Those two guys never laid a finger on Nagato, but almost every attack Itachi used on Nagato was effective. So, saying it was 3 on 1, while true, isn't entirely accurate. It's not like they suddenly started beating Nagato's ass together when Itachi emerged from hiding. 

Itachi came in, and did ALL of the planning, and the majority of the taking down of Nagato.

That was insane to me. I never saw that shit coming, and if people were honest with themselves, they never saw it coming either. 

Also, have you noticed in the anime, Itachi is one of the only characters to get that 'god' treatment. 

Remember when he fought the cats as a kid? 

There were thousands of slaughtered cats, and the leader cat was all, 'Y-Y-You monster!' This was a kid Itachi. I know, I know, it's just a bunch of cats, but even the FILLER of Itachi is portrays him as incredible.


Remember when Itachi walked into the doorway against Deidara? What was with all the blinding light, and majestic pose in the doorway? 

Even in the anime, they played the 'godly' music. 

Why? All he did was trap the dude in a genjutsu. Was all of that necessary? Why would the anime team choose to do that?

Honestly, I believe there is an understanding about Itachi's character in Japan, that most miss in America and elsewhere. 

I want you guys to be honest with me: Why are Itachi's handseals so fast? He is hardly the only character to master the basics, and OBVIOUSLY not the only guy to use seals...

...so why are Itachi's seals so ridiculously fast?. So fast that even masters of the sharingan can't even SEE them? Why do they need to be THAT fast??

Look at my avy. Why does Itachi need to be THAT skilled with projectiles. The shit he pulled off against Nagato was f'ing insane, and you all know it. People were saying 'all he did was curve them'...


...but we don't even know where the hell he threw them from. All we saw was the kunai flying directly into the eyes of the summons. That is hardly a blind spot...

...considering Bee's attack was parried, and he thought he had found a blind spot.

Something ridiculous went on with those kunais - kind of like in my avi - and Kishimoto couldn't even come up with a proper illustration to explain it. We just get Kabuto crediting Itachi's shuriken skill for negating the shared vision advantage.

Oh, and I have to ask this...

...why is Itachi able to figure out shared vision so fast when J-Man, and the toads took considerably longer to do the same? 

We have Kabuto mistake Itachi's insight for ESP, and even have Kabuto accusing Itachi of being a LIAR because he denied that his insight WASN'T ESP. 

Yeah.

I mean, I'm sure the usual cast of characters will come in, and break down each point, and trying to downplay everything I said.

Guys, at this point, it's useless. 

What most of you guys fail to realize is,  I'm only loyal to my standards. Itachi managed to exceed my standards in certain areas, and fell short of them in others. 

I have no reason to exaggerate Itachi's accomplishments. I am a fan of excellence above all else. Itachi is ONLY my favorite character because he measured up. If I saw a character who measured up, in a way that appeals to me - i.e. I like extreme skill; keep the huge explosions - even more than Itachi, then Itachi would have to hit the bricks.


So, I did all that rambling to say...


....I agree with KyuubiYondaime.


----------



## NO (Sep 30, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> To be frank
> 
> ...as an Itachi fan, I feel as if Kishimoto has, unlike with other characters, implied Itachi was 'the best', but would never come out and say it. We get so many ambiguous statements and feats that could lead one to think this way, BUT...
> 
> ...



I disagree.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> But I love you...


I love you too. I'm sorry.

[YOUTUBE]lmugJp9v9ik[/YOUTUBE]




Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, and I have to ask this...
> 
> ...why is Itachi able to figure out shared vision so fast when J-Man, and the toads took considerably longer to do the same?


Well one could come up with stuff like Itachi knew about Rinnegan beforehand as he was a "trusted" dog of both Pain and Madara/Obito/Tobi, but the real reason would probably be storytelling. When Jiraiya fought Pain, Pain was a mystery that was slowly being opened for the readers. The readers learned as Jiraiya did. When Itachi fought Nagato, Nagato had died a long time ago. We knew everything so there was no need to go over it again. Kishi was clearly in a rush to kill off Nagato as well as many other Edo Tensei.


> We have Kabuto mistake Itachi's insight for ESP, and even have Kabuto accusing Itachi of being a LIAR because he denied that his insight WASN'T ESP.


What?


I do agree however that Kishi is trying to portray Itachi as a complex character with flaws and stuff when really he can't stop making him a perfect Mary Sue. Itachi is like mockery of a certain Watchmen character. Or rather, the Watchmen character a deconstruction of Itachi, yet it was written 25 years before...


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 30, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> To be frank
> 
> ...as an Itachi fan, I feel as if Kishimoto has, unlike with other characters, implied Itachi was 'the best', but would never come out and say it. What I mean is, if a character is 'the best', he says it. We don't have to read between the lines. We get so many ambiguous statements and feats that could lead one to think this way, BUT...
> 
> ...


I agree.

If it was all 3 of em vs Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have known where to put his scrawny little ass.

Once Itachi came out, Nagato was forced into using Chibaku Tensei, a move quickly deciphered by Itachi, and then Nagato was sealed by Itachi....it was amazing.

I expected Itachi to seal him, due to Totsuka being the only way to seal they had, but I never Itachi would do the majority of it.

Then when Itachi went after Kabuto, before Sasuke came into the equation, I figured Itachi would have diehard fight with Kabuto and come out on top, since ET had to be stopped. I was very dissapointed with that fight, but the same happened, Sasuke looked like shit to make Itachi look better.

Itachi performed better than Bee, Naruto and Sasuke......


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 30, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> I agree.
> 
> If it was all 3 of em vs Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have known where to put his scrawny little ass.
> 
> ...




....oh, and we see Itachi blitzing Bee once, arguably twice, when he stalemated with Minato using FTG. I remember when that happened, Minato fans denied it, even though it was obvious what the case was. Minato didn't even realize what had happened until later.

So, yeah...

...and I'm pretty sure Itachi paried a good no. of Bee's seven sword strikes with a kunai.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 30, 2012)

An Itachi lovin' thread seems the most perfect place to ask this entirely baiting question.

If Itachi's hype is ridiculous then what is Madara, Hashirama and The Rikudo sennin's hype?


----------



## boohead (Sep 30, 2012)

Worst fanbase continues to be worst fanbase.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> I agree.
> 
> If it was all 3 of em vs Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have known where to put his scrawny little ass.
> 
> ...


Kishi went full Itachitard man. Never go full Itachitard.



Divinstrosity said:


> ....oh, and we see Itachi blitzing Bee once, arguably twice





Case in point.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 30, 2012)

Now, that I can finally see through the fog of semen in here, I can ask this question:

A man with such ridiculous hype should be able to defeat the legendary Madara  in that department, right?


----------



## silentstand (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi's hype is ridiculous, but not for the reasons OP stated. It's rather Itachi's fans' eccentric bias and ignorance of details which creates the ridiculousness mentioned. The OP's entire post is a reflection of that.


----------



## AeolusXII (Sep 30, 2012)

Danzio said:


> Now, that I can finally see through the fog of semen in here, I can ask this question:
> 
> A man with such ridiculous hype should be able to defeat the legendary Madara  in that department, right?



Madara was hyped by Itachi himself.

That's like asking if God can create a rock that even he can't lift. (meteorites ftw) 

Deep.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi has so much hype, he ended up having to downplay himself just to balance it out.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

haters never say his name here again, you are not worthy... all hail the king


----------



## tnorbo (Sep 30, 2012)

op's right in that itachi's hype is ridiculous, but not his manga hype, its all his fanmade hype.

I honestly don't see where they get some of this stuff, I still don't understand where the misconception that he was minato's equal came from. of all the people to compare him to his fans decide to compare him to easily one of the most hyped in the manga? and I could see if they wanted to compare feats, but they honestly seem to think that kishi intended fthem to be seen as equals, and this completely baffles me.

truth be told itachi's hype really isn't that impressive. all the hokages bar tsunade, are hyped to be vastly stronger than him, as are all the rikudo's. if they really wanted to compare him to some one you would think it would make more sense to compare him to some one closer to his level like shisui, or kabuto. I just don't see a reason to try to compare him to the strongest in the manga.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't see how people think he's Minato's equal either.

*He was clearly hyped to be better than Minato in ALL areas.*

And I could prove it too.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 30, 2012)

Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi in power when he has all of his paths. And even without them he is still >> itachi in power. 

He's on a whole other tier.


----------



## tnorbo (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I don't see how people think he's Minato's equal either.
> 
> *He was clearly hyped to be better than Minato in ALL areas.*
> 
> And I could prove it too.



I"m sure you could, with your faulty bee example


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I don't see how people think he's Minato's equal either.
> 
> *He was clearly hyped to be better than Minato in ALL areas.*
> 
> And I could prove it too.





10 char


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

There's many more examples than just that legit Bee example. 

For example:



> Minato's fatherly wisdom < Naruto's wisdom
> 
> Itachi's fatherly wisdom > Naruto's wisdom
> 
> *Winner: Itachi* (to be fair, Itachi might actually be Naruto's father.)


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> There's many more examples than just that legit Bee example.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorbo (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> There's many more examples than just that legit Bee example.
> 
> For example:



I actually considered repping you for making me laugh


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

> Minato's Hiraishin > Teenager's one 3-tomoe Sharingan.
> 
> Kid Itachi's movement > Adults' six 3-tomoe Sharingans.
> 
> *Winner:* Itachi (Itachi just blitzes six times better!)



It's a fact. Itachi's six times better than Minato.



tnorbo said:


> I actually considered repping you for making me laugh



I aim to please. I'm almost always teasing, btw.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think you quite grasp the concept of "prove" Stratego.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

It's right there, man. Minato took like three chapters to blitz one one-eyed-kid Uchiha. Kid Itachi blitzed three two-eyed-adult Uchiha in between panels. SO JOIN THE ITACHI FANDOM! WE HAVE COOKIES!​


I have 30 more "proofs" that Itachi is the GGOAT 

(greatest god of all time)​


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> It's right there, man. Minato took like three chapters to blitz a one-eyed-kid Uchiha. Kid Itachi blitzed three two-eyed-adult Uchiha in between panels. JOIN THE ITACHI FANDOM! WE HAVE COOKIES!
> 
> I have 30 more "proofs." ​



...This is actually not as bad an argument as it may at first seem.

Obito was definitely like 14 when Yondy spanked him. And he was never anything special until he got that MS power, so it's doubtful he was any better than those three Uchiha police. He spent the majority of his time convalescing during the months after his body was salvaged by Madara. [sp]And if he was wearing Zetsu there...then his physical stats are White Zetsu-level with his own natural reaction time...which is pathetic.[/sp]

He has a big advantage with the intangibility granted by his MS power, but even so...it's doubtful he would've presented any trouble for 13-year-old Itachi in a Taijutsu fight. Yet he managed to catch Minato's kunai swipe.

Hmm.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

Please dont compare the lowly Minato to the King


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 30, 2012)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi's hype is ridiculous, but not for the reasons OP stated. It's rather Itachi's fans' eccentric bias and ignorance of details which creates the ridiculousness mentioned. The OP's entire post is a reflection of that.



You mean like you saying Jiraiya > Nagato/and or Pain?


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> It's right there, man. Minato took like three chapters to blitz one one-eyed-kid Uchiha. Kid Itachi blitzed three two-eyed-adult Uchiha in between panels. SO JOIN THE ITACHI FANDOM! WE HAVE COOKIES!​
> 
> 
> I have 30 more "proofs" *that Itachi is the GGOAT *
> ...



 i thought you meant greatest god of all time, which i wouldn't deny


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 30, 2012)

Kakashi faced Itachi yet he says only Naruto can surpass Minato.

Minato >Itachi. 100% canon.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

That is now the meaning of GGOAT.



Ƶero said:


> Kakashi faced Itachi yet he says only Naruto can surpass Minato.
> 
> Minato >Itachi. 100% canon.



Kakashi had only witnessed a tiny fraction of Itachi's power. 

Yet he also acknowledged that only Sasuke could defeat Itachi:


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

hey, every uchiha are lower of other ninjas

heh i bet a baby can kick uchiha ass


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Kakashi faced Itachi yet he says only Naruto can surpass Minato.
> 
> Minato >Itachi. 100% canon.



Kakashi never witnessed Itachi's true power.

And saying someone can't surpass somebody else isn't the same as saying they are weaker. If Itachi and Minato are on the same level, then there is no contradiction.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Kakashi never witnessed Itachi's true power.
> 
> And saying someone can't surpass somebody else isn't the same as saying they are weaker. If Itachi and Minato are on the same level, then there is no contradiction.



Then Kakashi would've said "only you can surpass Minato AND Itachi" but nope he forgot all about Itachi when Minato came up. 

Hashirama and Minato have far more hype than Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Then Kakashi would've said "only you can surpass Minato AND Itachi" but nope he forgot all about Itachi when Minato came up.



Itachi's not relevant to the claim; Kakashi was speaking of Naruto being the only one capable of surpassing Minato specifically.

If you want to stretch the statement so that it accounts for every character in Naruto, there are several shinobi who have surpassed Minato and to such mind-blowing extents that it would make Kakashi seem uneducated.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

because we know how gay was kakashi wiht minato

beside kakashi is not that great anyway... everyone can kick kakashi ass

itaachi is dead, so he not count anymore


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Minato > Itachi.

Dat butthurt.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Then Kakashi would've said "only you can surpass Minato AND Itachi" but nope he forgot all about Itachi when Minato came up.



well, if itachi had already surpassed minato then there would be no point in bringing him up. only those who haven't surpassed him yet would be counted. so maybe kakashi knew of itachi's dominance


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Psh. Kakashi didn't know shit. Obito knew what was up:

Minato + prime Hiruzen's hype < teen Obito's fucks given.

Teen Itachi's hype > adult Obito's fucks given.

*Winner: Itachi* (Knowledgeable peeps _don't even try_ against Itachi!)


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Similarly ,

Minato's opinion < teen Obito.

Itachi's opinion > adult Obito.

*Winner: Itachi* (unfathomable to Minato is shit to Itachi.)


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 30, 2012)

I will put it like this: he would have been the second Uchiha Madara if not for his illness.

And we all know that Kishimoto outright stated in an interview that *Madara has no weaknesses* despite stating in the SAME INTERVIEW that all powerful characters have a weakness.  In short, Kishimoto turned Madara Uchiha into a God Mode Sue character, and he knows it.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi bows down to the hokage. Itachi would bow down to Minato.

It's over Itachitards we won. Minato solo'd.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Psh. Kakashi didn't know shit. Obito knew what was up:
> 
> Minato + prime Hiruzen's hype < teen Obito's fucks given.
> 
> ...



the funny part is how the haters say obito never attacked konoha because of his promise, yet now we see even a young and good obito can't keep his promise to kakashi. so obviously it was a power thing


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

You know Minato fans are desperate when they're forced to try for the  Old Hiruzen > Itachi argument rather than it being a respect gesture between a Hokage and his personal force.

​


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

uchiha alwasy will down to a senju


----------



## Kanki (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi's hype is indeed incredible. Almost as good as Minato's. Almost.


----------



## ImSerious (Sep 30, 2012)

Too bad hes still below Minato


----------



## boohead (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I don't see how people think he's Minato's equal either.



They aren't fanboys?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2012)

"itachi, itachi, itachi, even in death you never cease to get wanked".


itachi soloes.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Boohead, true Itachi fans/tards know Itachi > Minato


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

uchiha always bow down to a senju

uchiha are dog of the senju and kohona

we all know minato is shit like uchiha but uchiha are the worst shit


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

if itachi wanted to, he could have made this crow find the minato inside of naruto and have boss crow solo with basic genjutsu that minato has no counter to

conclusion: boss crow solos


----------



## Senju Leader (Sep 30, 2012)

If Itachi was stronger then Obito why:

-Did he make a pact with Obito to not attack the village instead of killing him right there?
-Follow all of Obito's orders like a good little pawn instead of assassinating him when they had meetings?
-Set up a amaratseu trap like a p*ssy to kill Obito instead of fighting him like a man, when he knew that Obito would try and ruin his plans for sasuke?

At least we know Minato is man enough face Obito face to face.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

itachi had soome sex taboo??

well por lo menos itachi dint get rape from orochimaru like sasuke had XD


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Senju Leader, Minato had to face Obito face to face, because teen Obito was brave enough to face him. Adult Obito knew better than to try to take down Itachi, or attack the Leaf, when Itachi was around.

Basically, if I told you to not show your face in my hood, and you didn't, then your fanboys shouldn't go "why didn't he beat him up if he could?" It was because you never had the balls to cross me.​


----------



## ImSerious (Sep 30, 2012)

> Minato slams a Rasengan into Tobi's back
> Itachi becomes Tobi's subordinate


> Minato tells Hiruzen to back off while he solos the Kyuubi
> Itachi bows down to Hiruzen


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 30, 2012)

kidloco said:


> hey, every uchiha are lower of other ninjas
> 
> heh i bet a baby can kick uchiha ass


that sure is true, especially when you & every other Uchiha hater always get mad when they end up embarrassing someone


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

yes ok let's compare a teenage ninja to that same ninja as an adult and then say they are equal, clearly *no one* gets stronger after 10 years


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

naruto is ultra beast level as a teenager


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

Octavian said:


> naruto is ultra beast level as a teenager



yes and his thousands of years old kyuubi that adds to his power isn't so shabby himself


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread is just 

Leave it to Itachi fans to wank the guy every day of the week, especially Strategoob . Only he would believe Itachi>Minato in speed. Who knows though seeing as how ignorant/foolish Itachi fans in general can be. 

Itachi wank, Itachi wank everywhere


----------



## kidloco (Sep 30, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> that sure is true, especially when you & every other Uchiha hater always get mad when they end up embarrassing someone



likes????........

i refer be a hater of uchiha to a lover gay for that shit uchihas 

and uchiha dint embarrazing someone, kishi is who did lol


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> especially Strategoob . Only he would believe Itachi>Minato in speed.



It's undeniable 

Minato's Hiraishin < Young Killer Bee. (Twice.)

Itachi's movement > Adult Killer Bee. (Twice, confirmed by viz.)

*Winner:* Itachi (both can blitz the Sharingan/Chidori.)





Minato's Hiraishin > Teenager's one 3-tomoe Sharingan.

Kid Itachi's movement > Adults' six 3-tomoe Sharingans.

*Winner:* Itachi (Itachi just blitzes six times better!)



By my calculations, Itachi is approximately six times faster.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes and his thousands of years old kyuubi that adds to his power isn't so shabby himself



almost as convenient as the power up haxx MS/EMS grants, wouldn't you say?


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

Octavian said:


> almost as convenient as the power up haxx MS/EMS grants, wouldn't you say?



oh yes definately, it's not like one makes you unable to use many techniques before going blind or huge loss of chakra while the other gives more chakra to spam techniques forever


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> oh yes definately, it's not like one makes you unable to use many techniques before going blind while the other gives more chakra to spam techniques forever



in obito's case, it clearly doesn't make him blind 

i wasn't even talking about itachi though. he's one of the true ninjas without MS in my book. regardless, the MS/EMS in general is a pretty cheap powerup like the kyuubi but this is a shounen manga...


----------



## Senju Leader (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Senju Leader, Minato had to face Obito face to face, because teen Obito was brave enough to face him. Adult Obito knew better than to try to take down Itachi, or attack the Leaf, when Itachi was around.
> 
> Basically, if I told you to not show your face in my hood, and you didn't, then your fanboys shouldn't go "why didn't he beat him up if he could?" It was because you never had the balls to try.​



Why would Obito kill one of his strongest pawns? Itachi managed to recruit more memebers for Akautski, helped stall out Kohana ninja in the save Garaa arc, gave them info on Kohana ninja, and made one of the strongest pairs the group.

Itachi knew that Obito was threat but he couldn't do anything to him, and followed all of his orders like the good pawn he is. Plus like Obito said to Sauske he always kept his word. Anyways he could not seal the nine-tails in the statue until more of the beasts did anyways.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2012)

I see Strategoob's back with his idiotic arguments again. What else is new?  Keep posting those arguments because I'm having a very fun time getting a great laugh at them.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi wasn't Obito's pawn by Obito's own omission. He was a "thorn in his side," "an eyesore," and "standing in his way." Let's not use terms or relations never said in the manga.​


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I see Strategoob's back with his idiotic arguments again. What else is new?  Keep posting those arguments because I'm having a very fun time getting a great laugh at them.



Ridicule is the tribute paid to the genius by the mediocrities. ​


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi about Madara "An invincible immortal"


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Itachi about Madara "An invincible immortal"



Madara is the one pimp everybody can agree is more awesome than Itachi.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Ridicule is the tribute paid to the genius by the mediocrities. ​



When your arguments are *THAT* bad then I'm going to ridicule you  Only you would believe regular speed>instantaneous teleportation. Only you would refute manga facts that Minato's the fastest character in this manga. Only you would make an argument saying Itachi's reactions>Minato due to Naruto being able to hit him despite it not even being a fight. 

Fools make foolish arguments and your arguments are quite foolish and it's very apparent.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

obligatory hashirama soloes uchihahahas :sanji


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Regular speed isn't greater than instaneous transportation, but exceptional flicker speed backed with precognition is better than instantaneous transportation without precognition in battle.

As I've shown, with scans. Minato ended up with a sword at his gut and being shocked by a tentacle. Itachi, with precognition, had no such issues, and Bee was equally flanked by the flickers.

A never met Itachi, so his opinion is biased. If we're debating reflexes too, then reflexes are present regardless. That's what reflexes *ARE*. They're an involuntary response to sudden stimuli.

If someone tests your reflexes by punching you in the gut as a surprise  and you go "I wasn't ready" then you don't know what reflexes actually entail. You being ready doesn't matter.

*Nevertheless*, precognition is by definition > reflex, because precognition precedes the stimulus. Unless your reflexes are so slow that seeing something before it happens can't make up ground.​


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

Jiraiya states Minato is unparalled

Itachi states Jiraiya >>>>>> him + Backup


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Adult Minato < Jiraiya hype

Teen Itachi = Jiraiya hype

*Winner: Itachi*


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

we'll find out all this info during

the strongest duo gaiden "six year old itachi and adult minato the equals"

kishi will make this in the next few chapters during obito's story


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 30, 2012)

Why is Madara being brought up? Itachi fans don't believe he is on Madara's Tier but that tier underneath. From Hype and portrayal, Rikudo, Hashirama, and Madara were the standards for most powerful ninja. Minato got mixed up in the mess because he was the WSM before we were introduced to the Hashirama/Madara backstory. These men were basically the powers that be, and can only be matched/eclipsed by Sasuke and Naruto(Kabuto with ET/Geddou Tobi is also highly debatable)

Then we have the subcategory of elite ass ninja. Tobi,(MS),Minato, Itachi, and Nagato head this category. When speaking of combat prowess they are the Ace's of this manga. The characters that are number 1 in nearly everything they do, and are rarely if ever matched on screen, and almost always come out a top. When considering life choices all but Minato can be considered broken aces, Itachi due to Sickness and over confidence, Pain because he took the wrong path and was the failed Messiah, and Tobi because obviously he let pain get to him.

After that it gets really tricky to rank


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Regular speed isn't greater than instaneous transportation, but exceptional flicker speed backed with precognition is better than instantaneous transportation without precognition in terms of battle positioning, as I've shown with scans.​




Yet Minato wrecked an Uchiha with s/t jutsu and precognition  Instataneous speed>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>regular speed. Itachi isn't and will never be as fast as Minato.

Do you notice you're the only one spouting this nonsense? 



> And A never met Itachi.



So Itachi's faster than A now?  A himself admitted Minato's faster and Itachi's far below A in terms of speed. Your ignorance is very apparent 



> And don't bring my reflex argument into this, but if you must, then reflexes are present regardless of fights. That's what reflexes *ARE*. They're a response to unexpected stimuli.



And you continue with such nonsense  A ninja talking with his son is nowhere near comparable to one in an actual fight. I guess Naruto wouldn't be able to dodge Sakura's punches in a fight since she always hits him when they're just playing around  

Like I said fools make foolish arguments. Try harder.


----------



## Senju Leader (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi isn't even top tier. I don't know why his name is brought up so much. His fanbase is the scum of this forum


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Why is Madara being brought up? Itachi fans don't believe he is on Madara's Tier but that tier underneath. From Hype and portrayal, Rikudo, Hashirama, and Madara were the standards for most powerful ninja. Minato got mixed up in the mess because he was the WSM before we were introduced to the Hashirama/Madara backstory. These men were basically the powers that be, and can only be matched/eclipsed by Sasuke and Naruto(Kabuto with ET/Geddou Tobi is also highly debatable)
> 
> Then we have the subcategory of elite ass ninja. Tobi,(MS),Minato, Itachi, and Nagato head this category. When speaking of combat prowess they are the Ace's of this manga. The characters that are number 1 in nearly everything they do, and are rarely if ever matched on screen, and almost always come out a top. When considering life choices all but Minato can be considered broken aces, Itachi due to Sickness and over confidence, Pain because he took the wrong path and was the failed Messiah, and Tobi because obviously he let pain get to him.
> 
> After that it gets really tricky to rank



good post but pain was actually one of the two real messiahs (he ultimately chose the right path) as the elder toad revealed after the pain fight.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

> Kishimoto: "Unparalled strength"


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> > Kishimoto: "Unparalled strength"



Sidebar ≠ Kishimoto 

Plus, c'mon, Hashirama, Madara? Dan said they were above everybody.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 30, 2012)

Senju Leader said:


> Itachi isn't even top tier.




......


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

lol, speaking of tiers, what happened to the KL tier list?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 30, 2012)

The King is deserving of the wank


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Sidebar ≠ Kishimoto
> 
> Plus, c'mon, Hashirama, Madara? Dan said they were above everybody.



Writing =/= Kishimoto


----------



## lathia (Sep 30, 2012)

.
.
.
.​.
*Spoiler*: __ 





*>*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't fix them in a straight line because Minato is clearly above Itachi. Html script agrees. ​


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> That is now the meaning of GGOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't acknowledge shit! He's just realizing who Itachi is talking about!


----------



## Sniffers (Sep 30, 2012)

Yup, it's tremendous. It's said that only Sasuke can kill him, but then later he was called "_completely invincible_" thanks to the items only he seems to possess. It doesn't get better.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2012)

lathia said:


> .
> .
> .
> .​.
> ...




... and jacked.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

spoiler: he was in a genjutsu and he thought he was talking to itachi


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Itachi bows down to the hokage. Itachi would bow down to Minato.
> 
> It's over Itachitards we won. Minato solo'd.



Might not want to bring that up, given what happened to the last people Itachi bowed to.


----------



## αce (Sep 30, 2012)

EU says Minato fans are good posters.
Yet they come into an Itachi thread and act like pathetic children.
Typical.


That emote that Zero keeps using is beyond annoying. I might have to give out more negs.


----------



## boohead (Sep 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> EU says Minato fans are good posters.
> they come into an Itachi thread and act like pathetic children.



Itachi fans go into every thread and do that, but hey its good comedy so I aint gonna complain


----------



## αce (Sep 30, 2012)

Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

the day Itachi debuted is the day 'solo'd' had finally found it's rightful owner


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> You know Minato fans are desperate when they're forced to try for the  Old Hiruzen > Itachi argument rather than it being a respect gesture between a Hokage and his personal force.
> 
> ​


So Itachi bows down to Hiruzen = respect.

Obito doesn't attack Konoha (although he did) as he promised to Itachi whose help he needed and whom he was manipulating to make Sasuke his bitch even more than Itachi was while still building his army and hasn't resurrected Madara yet and doesn't have Rinnegan = scared.
























*Spoiler*: __ 









kidloco said:


> uchiha alwasy will down to a senju


True words.

In the end, Uchiha will always be inferior to Senju, because Uchiha's power comes from their inferiority complex. Without it, they are nothing. Plus flashbang >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sharingan which is all Uchiha has.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## Krippy (Sep 30, 2012)

The whole manga wanks him.

Now shut up and follow suit.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 30, 2012)

....and this is one of the most inexplicably bad-ass close range feats in the manga:


*Spoiler*: __ 















1. Where is the bunshin that Itachi created? We see Itachi and Sasuke locked together, and the bunshin just appears from nowhere. Obviously it was already created, but from where did it come from? We saw behind Itachi, and from behind Sasuke...

...no bunshin.

2. ...but, that wasn't the bunshin.  Sasuke thought we anyone would've thought - the real Itachi grabbed Sasuke. However, the real Itachi was the one that appeared out of nowhere, and the bunshin skid back. When Sasuke aimed at the bunshin, he thought he was hitting Itachi. 

So, not only did this dude create a bunshin in the middle of all that crazy shuriken flinging, but he manages to create a bushin, and somehow hide his body.


Like I told you dudes, Kishimoto has given this dude some feats that make zero sense, even by fantasy manga standards. As I mentioned earlier, there is absolutely no reason for Itachi's seals to be THAT fast, AND they aren't even chakra enchanced. That's raw hand speed, and the sharingan can't follow. How many times have a mastered sharingan user been unable to follow movement that wasn't chakra enhanced? 

Not just that, but Itachi created a clone right in front of Sasuke, and he didn't even know it until he saw it. Notice the "!!"...


...and you guys wonder why we tard it up. 

Blame the biggest Itachi wanker of them all: Kishimoto.

We're not making this stuff up.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That emote that Zero keeps using is beyond annoying. I might have to give out more negs.



Bitch please. Your negs don't even tickle. Come at me bro.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> ....and this is one of the most inexplicably bad-ass close range feats in the manga:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kishi could've had Itachi use Ammy from wherever that clone was hiding and it would've been over there and then... mind blowing indeed


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey riddle me this Itachi zealots: why didn't Itachi just seal all the Bijuu with Totsuka and kill Nagato, Tobi, and every other Akatsuki?

Anyway, at least we can all agree that this guy would solo Itachi.




♠Ace♠ said:


> That emote that Zero keeps using is beyond annoying. I might have to give out more negs.


What compared to this?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 30, 2012)

7 pages of


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi is so great that he makes THE Uchiha Madara run with fear  Itachi looks so much like Hashirama that Madara would shit his pants if he ever saw him. The exact same "oh shit" look that Juha Bach showed when Yama G displayed his bankai


----------



## boohead (Sep 30, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> The whole manga wanks him.
> 
> Now shut up and follow suit.


 
Hashi's  hype is leagues ahead


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Hashirama's a relic of the past.


----------



## boohead (Sep 30, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Hashirama's a relic of the past.



Atleast the current battle is of his level


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

boohead said:


> Atleast the current battle is of his level



Itachi doesn't bother to show his true power


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 30, 2012)

Vader solos.


----------



## jimbob631 (Sep 30, 2012)

Its interesting to note though that we've never seen Itachi in a real one on one fight.  Against Kakashi he had ulterior motives, against Sasuke he had ulterior motives, and in his edo fights he has unlimited chakra.

I always change my mind about Itachi's strength but if we go by statements he's still Jiraiya level, nothing has really been stated indicating otherwise.  I've been arguing for Itachi's superiority for awhile but I'm starting to shift back to thinking he's around as strong as Jiraiya, Sage Naruto, and MS Sasuke.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## T-Bag (Sep 30, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> Its interesting to note though that we've never seen Itachi in a real one on one fight.  Against Kakashi he had ulterior motives, against Sasuke he had ulterior motives, and in his edo fights he has unlimited chakra.



its already understandable that he would win regardless of circumstances


----------



## Krippy (Sep 30, 2012)

boohead said:


> Atleast the current battle is of his level



Because Itachi was too busy soloing the war to oneshot the Juubi.


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi WINS.

Madara shits his pants because Itachi looks like Hashirama.
Obito shits his pants because his badass Madara aura is gone.
Minato loses because Itachi trolls him.
Sasuke goes from cerberus to princess when he sees Itachi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> Its interesting to note though that we've never seen Itachi in a real one on one fight.  Against Kakashi he had ulterior motives, against Sasuke he had ulterior motives, and in his edo fights he has unlimited chakra.
> 
> I always change my mind about Itachi's strength but if we go by statements he's still Jiraiya level, nothing has really been stated indicating otherwise.  I've been arguing for Itachi's superiority for awhile but *I'm starting to shift back to thinking he's around as strong as Jiraiya, Sage Naruto, and MS Sasuke*.




 very disappointing


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Vader solos.


Han Solos.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi doesn't bother to show his true power



weren't you the guy advocating that itachi had crow SM and would solo madara?


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 30, 2012)

Octavian said:


> weren't you the guy advocating that itachi had crow SM and would solo madara?



Fairy Tail's Mirajane fights kinda inspired me ._. Ah well, he still makes Madara run in fear due to his Hashirama resemblance


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 30, 2012)

itachi summons a flock of birds, places an amaterasu seal on one of them they all fly around minato. minato is busy trying to hide from birds when the 1 with amaterasu can even solo


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 30, 2012)

The sheer number of Itachi dick suckers is ridiculous


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Sep 30, 2012)

HoriMaori said:


> The sheer number of Itachi dick suckers is ridiculous



So the dick suckers of Minato and Obito too. But the amount of people that dont acknowledge Itachis power is ridiculous too, just look at this forums tire list...is a shame. I mean i am not saying he is on Madara tier but some people just want to put him on ramen guy tier...


----------



## JPongo (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi's true strength is always having support to distract the stronger opponent.


----------



## JPongo (Sep 30, 2012)

Willofire said:


> So the dick suckers of Minato and Obito too.



Not when the Itachi side outnumbers 100 to 1


----------



## Dante (Sep 30, 2012)

all hail the king!


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Not when the Itachi side outnumbers 100 to 1






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Akatsuki Orochimaru's (Hokage candidate) expectations < Kid Itachi.

Academy Kushina's (fodder pre-genin) expectations > Kid Minato.

*Winner: Itachi* (the greatest genius ever to go through the academy)


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 30, 2012)

Sasuke is gay.

There.


----------



## JPongo (Sep 30, 2012)

She looks like Itachi too minus the wrinkles

Itachi's wank >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> feats <> hype


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Quality responses to Itachi's dominance.



best believe


----------



## JPongo (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Akatsuki Orochimaru's (Hokage candidate) expectations < Kid Itachi.
> 
> Academy Kushina's (fodder pre-genin) expectations > Kid Minato.
> 
> *Winner: Itachi* (the greatest genius ever to go through the academy)



Kid Itachi > 1 Konoha jounin (Oro)

Kid Minato > 1 small army of Kumo Jounins


Adult Itachi > Self-proclaimed failure

Adult Minato > Widely known as hero of Konoha and savior of the world


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Being humble is the surest sign of greatness.

And "" at comparing Orochimaru to fodder Kumo nins.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

Itachi was nerf'd for a reason bro, dude was too haxx


----------



## JPongo (Sep 30, 2012)

Actually being humble and HOKAGE at the same time, so there.

LOL, jounins are comparable any way you slice it and fighting one is so much fodder to fighting many, which was the main point you missed.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 30, 2012)

you forgot these quotes

Shikamaru's dad: Brilliant King Itachi, simply brilliant. We already picked you as hokage, but everyone would go crazy, so you decided to place Mister Minato as the (fake) hokage. 

Aoba: As expected of my son

Obito: Soon with the juubi I will awaken the Uchiha's true power....or rather 1/100th of Uchiha Itachi's power

Madara: I traveled into the future and begged Itachi to teach me his ultimate genjutsu

Jiraiya: Thank God my publisher didn't place me in genjutsu when I dared to stare into his eyes. Almost died, and who else would publish my nagato killing books?

Hidan: Itachi was so kind, he digged me up and taught me how cruel I am. Now I'm on a mission to spread joy and happiness.

Black Zetsu: I spawned from Itachi's white blood cell when he was infected with ninja aids

Tsunade: Only Itachi can place the whole world in a genjutsu to make my tits real. Thank you Itachi...and please call me sometime


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Actually being humble and HOKAGE at the same time, so there.
> 
> LOL, jounins are comparable any way you slice it and fighting one is so much fodder to fighting many, which was the main point you missed.



isn't that just like saying Orochimaru = fodder (what your saying) and kumo army = more fodder

so basically 1 x 0 = 0

                x(50) x 0 = 0


----------



## Deadway (Sep 30, 2012)

Gai soloes him  /10 no difficulty.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 30, 2012)

JPongo said:


> LOL, jounins are comparable any way you slice it



Taiseki versus Orochimaru. GO!


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Taiseki versus Orochimaru. GO!



I had to google who Taiseki was


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 1, 2012)

Those were Kumo Elite Ninja who infiltrated the Konoha and raped its defenses to capture the Kyuubi. Probably descendants of the ninja Kin/Gin squad.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 1, 2012)

part 1 kakashi an elite jonin was fodder to orochimaru. a few fodder jounins together = more fodder, so basically minato solo'd more fodder, while itachi solo'd a famous sannin of power beyond even an elite jounin.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> part 1 kakashi an elite jonin was fodder to orochimaru. a few fodder jounins together = more fodder, so basically minato solo'd more fodder, while itachi soloed and famous sannin of power beyond even an elite jounin.



It's fair I guess, after all Itachi did make Oro look like fodder


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 1, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> It's fair I guess, after all Itachi did make Oro look like fodder



no, we cannot think like that, because if we did. almost every ninja would be fodder


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> no, we cannot think like that, because if we did. almost every ninja would be fodder





Indeed


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

damn, dat panel just wasnt necessary 

thats itachi showing the kids not to be bad cuz he's jesus and will judge you


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 1, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Indeed



i don't know if this panel should be taken as hype for kabuto or as a shame.

since

1. itachi can be patting him on the head because he just got solo'd and he's telling kabuto that he couldn't escape the inevitable 

or

2. King itachi is knighting kabuto. basically saying "yes, you are clearly below me in everyway, but you have put up a great effort and now you can be knighted"

is getting knighted by the king really that bad?


----------



## Samehada (Oct 1, 2012)

He is overestimated by so many because of these "hypes."

Half of them really aren't solid facts as too why he is hyped so much. Kisame thinking about Itachi during his last moments? Means that Kisame deeply cared about his partner, not about his strength.


----------



## Khazzar (Oct 1, 2012)

The King has a Godly solo ability.

Read the sig,nuff said.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Fapping to this 5 stars thread. 

In the end the King has not bin defeated.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 1, 2012)

Posting in another of ky's pointless itachi threads...

I mean we get it...you like itachi...but all you are doing is reviving the same argument every week


----------



## Tengu (Oct 1, 2012)

_He is completely invincible._ -Zetsu, someone who knew Madara, Obito, Nagato, etc.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 1, 2012)

As expected, the Itachi wankers have turned yet another thread into a comedy full of bloatatious comments far beyond the character himself.

You guys have become a sad but comedic bunch I'll give you that.

LOL.


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 1, 2012)

Itachi one shots ppl that are way out of his league. He has been proven to live up to the hype.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2012)

> Kabuto: Uchiha Itachi...He's clearly on another level than the others.



I thought this translate was wrong. @@


----------



## vagnard (Oct 1, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Obito needs to solidy to warp Itachi, in that moment, Amaterasu.
> 
> Obito can't beat Itachi, so he has to run from him, as did Orochimaru, etc.



Kabuto > Edo Itachi. (who would have been killed without Sasuke's help)

Edo Itachi > regular Itachi

Kabuto shitted himself in front of Obito after he gained Rinnegan. Obito put him in his place inmediately. This was before Edo jinchuurikis. 

Obito > Itachi

Also Obito already received an Ametarasu directly and could just phase before he received any damage.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 1, 2012)

vagnard said:


> Kabuto > Edo Itachi. (who would have been killed without Sasuke's help)
> 
> Edo Itachi > regular Itachi
> 
> ...



He didn't deal with it with phasing I assume it was Izanagi since he was in pain and screaming. And yet when he returned there was no damage.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2012)

still better than minato's hype. i mean, i was so hyped to see kyuubi + tobi vs minato only to realize the sad truth of minato being an ST user....... *only *

i actually thought his fight would be >>>>>>> than sandime vs orochimaru because of the hype he got but i was really wrong about it. ST is fine but minato is the hokage for fuck's sake  i want my element user!!!!!!!!! 

this wouldn't be as bad if minato was not hyped as the second coming  

itachi's hype is meh.



> Killer Bee: "Not only is he powerful, he's also a wise shinobi"



ok, what is wrong with this statement? 





> KCM Naruto: "Bee, if you get hit by Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu its over!"


naruto is retarded so it is ok for him to say shit.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He didn't deal with it with phasing I assume it was Izanagi since he was in pain and screaming. And yet when he returned there was no damage.



Amaterasu never burns in an instant. It takes time. Also Izanagi doesn't negates damage prior its use. If Tobi had used Izanagi back then his shoulder would still be damaged. 

Probably Obito just phased Amaterasu before it managed to damage him.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well what do you expect hes one of Kishis golden boy.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 1, 2012)

vagnard said:


> Amaterasu never burns in an instant. It takes time. Also Izanagi doesn't negates damage prior its use. If Tobi had used Izanagi back then his shoulder would still be damaged.
> 
> Probably Obito just phased Amaterasu before it managed to damage him.



Not only that but Obito would have had to warp to his eye-storage and get another eye if he used Izanagi before going back to Sasuke.


----------



## crisler (Oct 1, 2012)

yes.

he's one of the four characters that have been hyped the most.

hashirama, madara, minato, itachi.

and why was he hyped so much? because he's the closest role model of the main character.

minato was hyped as well, just like itachi, for the same reason: he's the closest role model of the main character as well.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> I thought this translate was wrong. @@



nope. the alternate translation is.. "he's completely different from the rest" different wording, same point. he's better


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 1, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> nope. the alternate translation is.. "he's completely different from the rest" different wording, same point. he's better



This is like people were upset with that one translators, 'HE'S JUST TOO DAMN GOOD' line from Kabuto about Itachi's kunai skill.

The other translation said something like, '...but Itachi's shuriken techniques were able to reach even the blind spots...and of course I couldn't dodge that'


Do you guys know what 'even' means when used in this way?


"(used to suggest that something mentioned as a possibility constitutes an extreme case or an unlikely instance)"


So, why couldn't he dodge that? Itachi skill was shuriken was able to find away around the shared vision, and he set up the shared vision to see JUST about everything.

So, to say...'HE'S JUST TOO GOOD' is somehow wrong? 

AntiFans couldn't take it, so they chose the translation that rubs it in their faces less.

At the end of the day, Kabuto is telling you that Itachi managed to do something that he didn't think was really possible.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> nope. the alternate translation is.. "he's completely different from the rest" different wording, same point. he's better



This is the first time in my lift to read such an explanation like this. 

different = better? in any dictionary?




> At the end of the day, Kabuto is telling you that Itachi managed to do something that he didn't think was really possible.



exhibit A

follow your King. ( =


----------



## arokh (Oct 1, 2012)

Posting in epic thread 



KyuubiYondaime said:


> *Kakash*i: This is the *worst* possible scenario



LOL you were damn right Kakashi!



> *Kisame :*The guy freaking died with Itachi on his mind



My favorite 

Oh and guys! Don't forget, lord Itachi still left one more thing for us to enjoy, the second forehead poke.


----------



## neruta uzemoki (Oct 1, 2012)

We shall honor thy our holy messiah as thou hath given us the precious gift of witnessing thy inspeakable divinity and embodiment of light.... THOU HATH SHOWN US!! the true meaning of what it is to be and achieve. 

LEAD US into your holy paradise of eternal slumber and izanami, yet lead us not into tsukuyomi.

The almighty trinity sent by the messiah, blesses those who seek upon enlightment from his holiness himself.

The god of the moon, the sun and the holy storm....

AMEN!!


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 1, 2012)

neruta uzemoki said:


> We shall honor thy our holy messiah


How about honor English language first.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 1, 2012)

Of course Itachi's hype is ridiculous. What sort of hype isn't ridiculous? It's pretty much part of the definition of hype. Otherwise we would call it fact and not hype.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Oct 1, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> *Danzou:* "You're from him as the sky is from the heaven"



I'd say it's pretty close.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

So after 11 pages we all agree how great Itachi is and how Itachi had to go, for madara to shine and oro to come back. Yea seems legit. 
LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Oct 1, 2012)

Our King Itachi, Who art in heaven
Hallowed be The Name;
Thy kingdom come,
Thy will be done,
on Konoha as it is over Shinobi World.
Give us this day our daily Tsukuyomi,
and forgive us our blasphemy,
as we forgive those who blasphemy against you;
and lead us not into Kabutos?s edo tensei or stupid eye of the moon plan,
but deliver us from Minato and Obito wankers, amen.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is like people were upset with that one translators, 'HE'S JUST TOO DAMN GOOD' line from Kabuto about Itachi's kunai skill.
> 
> The other translation said something like, '...but Itachi's shuriken techniques were able to reach even the blind spots...and of course I couldn't dodge that'
> 
> ...



 



TorJaN said:


> This is the first time in my lift to read such an explanation like this.
> 
> different = better? in any dictionary?



itachi canceled his edo tensei. nagato remained a pawn of kabuto

do u understand what he meant by _different_ now? shit i hope u do.. lol


----------



## Marsala (Oct 1, 2012)

Dat Itachi. He's been gone for weeks but he can still solo the KL.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

guys guys, come here shhh, dont let the other guys hears yea yea shhh. We all know Itachi will have a ton of flashbacks hyping him and then we all know he will come back in one way or another to save sasuke. O lord the forums will be just


----------



## neruta uzemoki (Oct 1, 2012)

Willofire said:


> Our King Itachi, Who art in heaven
> Hallowed be The Name;
> Thy kingdom come,
> Thy will be done,
> ...



Amen, but quote the member you have gotten these wise words from.... His holiness' church doesn't allow impure acts of theft.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> guys guys, come here shhh, dont let the other guys hears yea yea shhh. We all know Itachi will have a ton of flashbacks hyping him and then we all know he will come back in one way or another to save sasuke. O lord the forums will be just



We shall embrace the KL with open arms on that day 

ck


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> We shall embrace the KL with open arms on that day
> 
> ck



There is a very very strong reason that when Itachi comes back, the forum will break down but for more than a day. O the Telegrams and KL will be over 9,0000


----------



## principito (Oct 1, 2012)

Its doesnt matter what others think of Itachi...

it matters what Itachi thiknkgs of Itachi...

and Itachi thinks Itachi cant take Jiraya


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

principito said:


> Its doesnt matter what others think of Itachi...
> 
> it matters what Itachi thiknkgs of Itachi...
> 
> and Itachi thinks Itachi cant take Jiraya



very true, Itachi is not gay :blindiatchi


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> There is a very very strong reason that when Itachi comes back, the forum will break down but for more than a day. O the Telegrams and KL will be over 9,0000



the threads I will make on that day 



principito said:


> Its doesnt matter what others think of Itachi...
> 
> it matters what Itachi thiknkgs of Itachi...
> 
> and Itachi thinks Itachi cant take Jiraya



Kabuto says Itachi lied his whole life though


----------



## principito (Oct 1, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> the threads I will make on that day
> 
> 
> 
> *Kabuto says Itachi* lied his whole life though



LOL

So you take the word of a PAWN instead of the word of the KING?


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 1, 2012)

Inb4 Itachi in the Manga was once dubbed "The King"


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone is fodder against someone who made it to anbu at 10 years old


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

principito said:


> LOL
> 
> So you take the word of a PAWN instead of the word of the KING?



everyone in politics is a liar 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 1, 2012)

Now imagine Itachi in this current fight.. Obito would be sooo screwed


----------



## Krippy (Oct 1, 2012)

12 pages of bonafide wank. 


Nice job, OP. Exactly as planned.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> 12 pages of bonafide wank.
> 
> 
> Nice job, OP. Exactly as planned.



I think OP is a great poster, but his hate on Itachi, blind him on how this thread will turn out. So he might be sad. Dont worry OP you are great  its just that Itachi is better than... this thread  

On a serious note. If you dont want the brotherhood to come and glorify the king, just stated on the OP, trust me it will make wonders. You might get one or tow that slip but overall the brotherhood are educated and concious of the minorities.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 1, 2012)

Minato's hype is better, but Itachi fans never acknowledge that, for the praise Itachi gets Minato has frequently been eluded to being peerless.
Madara's hype is better.
Hiruzens hype for his prime was better.
Shisui's hype was better, he likely would be above Itachi now.

If Itachi was so powerful why did all his plans fail miserably, why was he obito's bitch, why was his brother converted and he had no say in the matter, why the following pannel after most of this wank did he say he was being overestimated, why is a guy who has only beaten top tiers while being within a team being held up as peerless.
He has no non ms jutsus worth mentioning.
Piss poor stamina...he had that in part 1
All he has are inferrior techniques in ms to Sasuke and inzami, which by his own admition is no use in combat.

This wank is insufferable, the guy didn't go toe to toe with bee and Naruto he had a little scuffle, neither party were into it fully, and he did nothing of any note, they parried one another, in fact zetsu tripped Naruto a chapter later...he has better feats vs Naruto in that's stage so by using that horseshit argument/series of feats, zetsu is Itachis superiour in cqc...


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Minato's hype is better, but Itachi fans never acknowledge that, for the praise Itachi gets Minato has frequently been eluded to being peerless.
> Madara's hype is better.
> Hiruzens hype for his prime was better.
> Shisui's hype was better, he likely would be above Itachi now.
> ...



Minato's hype is slightly better and that is because he was a Hokage. Name me a kage minus Gaara's dad that can be considered a bitch that isn't worth some of the greatest hype in the village. Itachi living his life as a lie as compiled considerable hype and had Konoha knew the truth he would be a hero as well. As a villian he was known as the prodigy kid that killed his elite clan and joined Akatsuki. Oro said he was better than himself(Oro was referring to when they met), Jiraiya praised him, Kakashi praised him, Sasuke, Zetsu and even Tobi all praised this man. Because he is in the shadows his hype is often regarded as lower. Haters never comprehend this.

Another things they don't comprehend is that not only did Itachi's plans work, but he pretty much finished everything anyway, he was being humble when he said he was a failure. Itachi choosing Danzo's option(more a less a threat) of killing the clan to save Konoha saved the city from complete collapse. The uchihas were pretty decent in numbers and ran the Military force Konoha engaging them would have torn the village apart and made them weak, or worse complete Uchiha takeover. In the end he picked the village of innocents and his brother > the ambition of hate of the clan. He needed to have Sasuke hate him to acheive his goals. If Sasuke had never grown to hate Itachi he would have never gotten stronger. He would have been limited to Sharingan and Raikiri. Going with Oro and then fighting Itachi as planned made Sasuke a complete monster. Itachi's plan worked to perfection, Sasuke didn't choose to kill his best friend, which lead him to fight Itachi to gain Ms. Sasuke went with Oro and became strong, and betrayed him. Itachi not only planned for that but he foresaw Orochimaru taking refuge in Sasuke's body. In the end Itachi hovers towards a desperate and scared Sasuke and then dies in his arms as planned. 

Things to remember, are that had Itachi's plan went down to the dime, Sasuke would be redeemed and have his power. Kakashi , NAruto and the gang were seconds away from them. Had Tobi not interfered Sasuke would have been passed out and taken to Konoha. He would have not learned the truth and accepted that he acheived his goal. Remember he crossed the line when he
-Joined akatsuki
-Attacked Killer B in Kumo
-Attacked the Kage Summit
-Killed Danzo/tried to kill Sakura and Kakashi

All of those effects were caused by Tobi instilling the hatred of Uchiha into Sasuke by telling him the truth of Itachi and erasing Itachi's hard work. and planning. some may say this was a fail, and that tobi won here. But hoever this is just not the case. Sasuke is not stupid, he completely saw and noted the whole Itachi sealed Amaterasu incident. Tobi flat out told him Itachi didn't want him to meet Tobi. So blah blah blah, Sasuke joins up with him, but what most haters forget is that while Tobi thought he had Sasuke in the palm of his hands Sasuke was using the deal to his own ends as well. He always moved on his own accord, and even now is moving independent on his own(also thanks to Itachi) and ITachi and Sasuke screwed Itachi over by beaing Kabuto(itachi twice for saving the Jin, then ending Et)


----------



## KevKev (Oct 1, 2012)

The Solo King


----------



## Typhon (Oct 1, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Minato's hype is better, but Itachi fans never acknowledge that, for the praise Itachi gets Minato has frequently been eluded to being peerless.
> Madara's hype is better.
> Hiruzens hype for his prime was better.
> Shisui's hype was better, he likely would be above Itachi now.
> ...



All is going according to plan.


----------



## 実 優翔 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bow before his glorious majesty


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2012)

In the 4th Ninja War Itachi not only saved the lives of Naruto, Bee, Kabuto, and the Gokage, but dispensed priceless words of wisdom to the children of prophecy Naruto and Sasuke. In the end he said "Sasuke goeth out seek knowledge and do what thou must, for in the end I shall always Love you." The word was spoken and Itachi ascended into the heavens in fulfillment of the scripture. Itachi had died and took the sins of man to save Konoha, and rose again to save mankind.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

do people get who itachi is now?


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Oct 1, 2012)

Jesus...I can't even...12 pages? LOL


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 1, 2012)

実 優翔 said:


> Bow before his glorious majesty


Itachi is the one who bowed down to Hiruzen. But Hiruzen wasn't interested in his favors.





T-Bag said:


> do people get who itachi is now?


Stalin?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 1, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Jesus...I can't even...12 pages? LOL


Well you picked an easy subject. My pre Susanoo Sasuke >= Minato topic was much better.


Ochema said:


> Actually, he was.


What? Well not that kind of favors anyway.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> In the 4th Ninja War Itachi not only saved the lives of Naruto, Bee, Kabuto, and the Gokage, but dispensed priceless words of wisdom to the children of prophecy Naruto and Sasuke. In the end he said "Sasuke goeth out seek knowledge and do what thou must, for in the end I shall always Love you." The word was spoken and Itachi ascended into the heavens in fulfillment of the scripture. Itachi had died and took the sins of man to save Konoha, and rose again to save mankind.




 

Brilliant analysis


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 1, 2012)

itachi just gave jiraiya some hype becuase he is a ninja who hides his true power. back when he first appeared everyone would be saying "messiah itachi, the true power of rikudou sennin will finally be revealed, itachi solos " so he had to be all "no guys i am not that good i am only jiraiya level" so that akatsuki wouldn't ask him to solo people like all the jinchuriki and that. 

imagine if itachi told kisame the truth about how he could destroy jiraiya pretty comfortably, then tobi would be sending him on missions to solo the entire konoha village and kumogakure. itachi is too lazy to tell them all the truth, he is also a good guy who doesn't want to solo everybody when he can


----------



## JPongo (Oct 1, 2012)

That's all there is to it.


----------



## lathia (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh man, Itachi sure is looking all mighty and "divine" there. Those divine sun rays are gently resting upon his shoulders. 



Who allows Itachi to have such an aura? This guy,



and who is that guy? Well... if you zoom in. You realize that it's none other than.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 








After all, the manga did depict him as a sun. It's okay Itachi, you're welcome. You'll get RS hype one day. Not.


Always above​


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2012)

Minato is the Hashirama is the Father, Itachi the son, and Minato the Holy spirit.


----------



## Almondsand (Oct 1, 2012)

13 pages.

Itachi did that.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 1, 2012)

Minato SOLOs.

Itachi requires SUPPORT.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 1, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Minato SOLOs.
> 
> Itachi requires SUPPORT.



Itachi doesn't require support. Kishi's editors tell Kishi "c'mon man the haters are gonna be sending us death threats if you let Itachi one panel anymore than he does... give Naruto, B, and Sasuke something. Throw the haters a bone bro  "


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Of course, its Itachi after all, soloing everything.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 2, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Minato SOLOs.
> 
> Itachi requires SUPPORT.



oh yes, it's not like the entire village, hiruzen and kushina helped him fight the nine-tails right?


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 2, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> oh yes, it's not like the entire village, hiruzen and kushina helped him fight the nine-tails right?



Why would you like to reply to a known troll?


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 2, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> Why would you like to reply to a known troll?



Only a troll can troll a troll bro. even those that don't look like trolls are highly educated trolls in the art of subtlety 

eyeknockoutisatrollindisguise


----------



## JPongo (Oct 2, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> Why would you like to reply to a known troll?



I'm not a troll of any sort.

Just debunking super pro-Itachi posts.

Believe IT!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> In the 4th Ninja War Itachi not only saved the lives of Naruto, Bee, Kabuto, and the Gokage, but dispensed priceless words of wisdom to the children of prophecy Naruto and Sasuke. In the end he said "Sasuke goeth out seek knowledge and do what thou must, for in the end I shall always Love you." The word was spoken and Itachi ascended into the heavens in fulfillment of the scripture. Itachi had died and took the sins of man to save Konoha, and rose again to save mankind.


----------



## HoriMaori (Oct 2, 2012)

Itachi's hype solos.

Itachi's dick solos the millions of Itachi fanboys mouths


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 2, 2012)

JPongo said:


> I'm not a troll of any sort.
> 
> Just debunking super pro-Itachi posts because they are very true and itachi is the king, sometimes i feel like he is way too good to just worship alone in my bed. but i still need to hide the fact that he is > my fav character.
> 
> Believe IT!!



this is probably the best post you've ever made  


*Spoiler*: __ 



fixed


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 2, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> this is probably the best post you've made ever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Kakashi343 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah Itachi is ridiculously powerful. It is very regrettable that he wasn't able to fight alongside his nakama and the Shinobi Alliance after dispelling Edo Tensei, rather than just Sasuke. It would have been so awesome to see Kakashi and Itachi fight together, or Garra and Itachi. Oh well though, the fact that his character was fully developed and pretty well explained, and that he was proven so powerful all make up for it


----------



## KevKev (Oct 2, 2012)

Ending of NARUTO. 100% Cannon.


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 3, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Ending of NARUTO. 100% Cannon.



Thats why Kishi made him go, so the manga could still have that little suspense of the bad guys "maybe" winning lol.


----------



## trizzyt (Oct 4, 2012)

I really wanna find out all the "secrets" that obito mentuned about itachi


----------



## Toushin Raizen (Oct 4, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Obito needs to solidy to warp Itachi, in that moment, Amaterasu.
> 
> Obito can't beat Itachi, so he has to run from him, as did Orochimaru, etc.



What did his Amaterasu do last time?

Oh ya it failed.


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

Good morning, dear. One of the two godmode sues in the manga and you expect his hype to be just mild? Keep dreaming.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 4, 2012)

For all his hype it is all but undone by one pannel, the one where Pein is named the strongest akatsuki member...when he's taking orders from tobi. Unless of course kimimoto got it wrong...and zetsu and Kabuto know something he doesn't...


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> What?



You do realize that he was asking for Sasukes life there? If Hiruzen said no he would have visited the bottle.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> do people get who itachi is now?



coincidence? i think not [


Dr. White said:


> spoiler][/spoiler]
> In the 4th Ninja War Itachi not only saved the lives of Naruto, Bee, Kabuto, and the Gokage, but dispensed priceless words of wisdom to the children of prophecy Naruto and Sasuke. In the end he said "Sasuke goeth out seek knowledge and do what thou must, for in the end I shall always Love you." The word was spoken and Itachi ascended into the heavens in fulfillment of the scripture. Itachi had died and took the sins of man to save Konoha, and rose again to save mankind.



all joking aside, that is................. alarmingly way too similair 


JPongo said:


> That's all there is to it.



are you saying itachi is OP? 


JPongo said:


> Minato SOLOs.
> 
> Itachi requires SUPPORT.


yeah, but minato died in the later fight and almost lost his crotch in the previous fight  itachi doesn't die unless he plans to from the start


----------



## scum of doom (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Illairen (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you expect? He`s the king


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2012)

everything about his character is more than just a little ridiculous.


----------



## dannyk531 (Oct 4, 2012)

i wonder why theres so much itachi hate on these forums, i htink itachi is awesome unlike others like naruto who whines like a bitch bout his gay fantasies for sasuke


----------



## arokh (Oct 4, 2012)

Main character is on his knees crying and taking beatings while Itachi solos.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 4, 2012)

Kage said:


> everything about his character is more than just a little ridiculous.



cant take serious with that signature.  


Now where was I  


ps: not the gay part  but the people in the signature.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You do realize that he was asking for Sasukes life there? If Hiruzen said no he would have visited the bottle.



and not the drinking one


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 4, 2012)

i still have a theory that itachi has pupils.

theory: he placed dormant genjutsu on them, trained them along with kisame (like jiraiya ) and they are about to attack the evil in the world. they will solo since they are itachi's last hopes and since itachi solos


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 4, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i still have a theory that itachi has pupils.
> 
> theory: he placed dormant genjutsu on them, trained them along with kisame (like jiraiya ) and they are about to attack the evil in the world. they will solo since they are itachi's last hopes and since itachi solos



I see what you did there  

:rofl


----------



## kidloco (Oct 4, 2012)

because he is a uchiha.. so that make him lame

but somehow itachi is the most easy to go when he is not in uchiha mode

that why kisame had fun drinking wiht him and hear about weathers


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> cant take serious with that signature.


what?!  the nerve of some peo-



> Now where was I
> 
> ps: not the gay part  but the people in the signature.


oh okay. well they are still less ridiculous than Itachi at any rate !


----------



## kidloco (Oct 4, 2012)

kage chan!!! i dint see you here!! how are you.. link for the fc 

and what bad about kage set? brothr love are brother love, itachi may jump too lol


----------



## itachi the hero (Oct 4, 2012)

itachi is just too fuckin awesome, he beats any ninja without ever showing his true power.

smh he may not have brute power but he has proven that intellect is one of the most dangerous weapons if not the most dangerous weapon.

if i could place a bet on anybody beating edo madara 1 on 1 i'd bet on itachi before anybody else cuz of that big sexy brain of his


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 5, 2012)

Kage said:


> what?!  the nerve of some peo-
> 
> 
> oh okay. *well they are still less ridiculous than Itachi at any rate* !



  


Brotherhood, we need to free pokemon. Also give support to Turrin, yes yes he is an asshole we all know that and he hates itachi too but our lord and saviors is a kind one and gives mercy to the critics. 
Also subscribe so you have something to listen to go to bed, or just for the luz. He gives some good views in his youtube thing. Also we need to spread the love to all corners even to the base camp of the enemy. Because Itachi is our lord and savior and we will subscribe to turrin youtube. 
On a serious note.we need to give support to turrin he is one of the members. 
Now were was I ?

long live the king


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Oct 5, 2012)

arokh said:


> Main character is on his knees crying and taking beatings while Itachi solos.



Hahahaha. This is exacly what I mean


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 5, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


>



Lol that memes.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 5, 2012)

Itachi fans are nothing but a bunch of seamen swimmin' around without REAL purpose:ho


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 5, 2012)

Itachi Wankers strikes again 

you should make a thread in BD if you want to compared obito and itachi


----------



## Chibason (Oct 5, 2012)

Itachi's hype is ridiculous....




.....ridiculously accurate


----------



## Khazzar (Oct 5, 2012)

Arles Celes : *"Itachi's true power is to dehype those around him.
A truly terrifying ability." *​


----------



## Blaze Release (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol at some of the comments. Both from fans and haters.

Anyway i rarely take hype seriously because they contradict another characters hype. Anyway itachi's hype still does pale in comparison with madara and hashirama's.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 5, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Itachi fans are nothing but a bunch of seamen swimmin' around without REAL purpose:ho



Oh I suppose the Minato fanbase is much better?

If it's not Itachi, it's Minato.

If it's not Minato, it's Itachi.

Threads involving both of these characters are getting a little repetitious.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 5, 2012)

good day  my people


----------



## Krippy (Oct 5, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> good day  my people



Good day to you too sir, the crows are singing, the King is soloing. 

Whatelse is new?


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 5, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh I suppose the Minato fanbase is much better?
> 
> If it's not Itachi, it's Minato.
> 
> ...



Dont reply to trolls, they are just here to draw attention, they cant take how popular Itachi is compared to their favourite.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 5, 2012)

:ho


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rcMJeTv6P9M[/YOUTUBE]

Someone should do a remake with Itachi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 5, 2012)

Krippy said:


> Good day to you too sir, the crows are singing, the King is soloing.
> 
> Whatelse is new?



best reply ever   im rep seal but you will be rep


----------



## boohead (Oct 5, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh I suppose the Minato fanbase is much better?



Only with a far far less frequency of annoying threads and "solos" spam.


----------



## sakurateff (Oct 5, 2012)

I think not, Itachi Uchiha was a bright, not only satisfied with their ability, trained hard and was an inspiration to his brother, who has made ​​crazy decisions, is something of the character, but always remember him as a genius.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Madara recognizes


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol I love how Itachi's best moments are the results of fan edits...


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 5, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Lol I love how Itachi's best moments are the results of fan edits...



Not at all. Itachi has by far the best panels of the manga.

It truly shows Kishi takes hours to draw itachi, whereas draws naruto while taking a crap.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

I was wondering where all that toilet humor came from.....then I remembered the first chapters and the bad milk.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 5, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Lol I love how Itachi's best moments are the results of fan edits...



Madara thought that *several* shinobi ended edo tensei. But in the end, it was one


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2012)

I mean I just don't understand what the stink is all about. 

He's gone. We're never going to see him again. Why bother discussing hype? All characters receive it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 6, 2012)

Itachi hasn't been in the manga for a long time.

Isn't it about time to let this go?


----------



## Aleph-1 (Oct 6, 2012)

OP, didn't you know? Kishimoto tells us things through his characters, so through all these examples of hyping, he just wants us to recognize how awesome Itachi is. And seeing how he has tons of haters, it clearly backfired on him.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 7, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> *Kakash*i: This is the *worst* possible scenario
> 
> Kakashi is saying out of everyone in the world, Itachi is the worst opponent to face.


Not really. You ommit to mention what he said before that. In fact, he said "He is a true sharingan possessor... This is the worse possible scenario" So it's not especially Itachi he was feared about, but the fact that in the contrary of him, Itachi is a true Uchiha



> *Kabuto:* Uchiha Itachi...He's clearly on another level than the others.


Unfortunately it's not exactly what Kabuto said. In the viz translation, Kabuto said "Itachi is clearly different, he resisted Edo Tensei", not what you said: 
He probably thought at that moment that Itachi somehow had an unknown power which helped him to resist Edo Tensei. But later when he realised that Itachi used Shisuis eye, he admitted that only Shisuis genjutsu could do that, so it was no wonder anymore: 

But besides from that, it's true that Itachi has some hype in this manga, but there are other ninjas who also have their hype, even more than Itachi for some of them


----------



## Anju Ratti (Oct 7, 2012)

He must be the most powerful shinobi ever lived after Rikodu Sennin,
Just imagine if that Danzo haven't messed up his life


----------



## JPongo (Oct 7, 2012)

^Then he isn't that powerful if lowly Danzo can mess up his life, lol.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 7, 2012)

JPongo said:


> ^Then he isn't that powerful if lowly Danzo can mess up his life, lol.


Danzo also fucked up Nagato and Kabuto's lives and they're super-haxed.

But Itachi is the only one to later threaten the man.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Oct 7, 2012)

Shice said:


> Danzo also fucked up Nagato and Kabuto's lives and they're super-haxed.
> 
> *But Itachi is the only one to later threaten the man*.



Retconned to Itachi taking Danzo's offer to keep Sasuke alive for Itachi killing the Uchiha alone.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 7, 2012)

Shice said:


> Danzo also fucked up Nagato and Kabuto's lives and they're super-haxed.
> 
> But Itachi is the only one to later threaten the man.



Nagato/Pain and SM Kabuto?

Itachi was told that he'd die along with his Uchiha clan if he sided with them.

Uchiha clan is surely overrated, hence the manga needing a frankenstein Madara


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Uchiha clas was a minority compared to th entire village of course they would lose, plus there werent such top notch Shinobis like Itachi in that Uchiha generation, and Itachi was still young, so no point in pointing the obvious. Itachi is still better than 99,9% of the ninjas, yes including Minato.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

^ and what are you basing that on when his father allowed him to kill him, so may very well have been his superiour and Shisui was like a mentor to him...he wasn't even the strongest in his clan...
Minato was the hokage, I'm sorry but nothing places Itachi on his level.
One was a grunt, one was the greatest shinobi of his generation as others have said.
One was trolled by tobi
The other beat him, freed the kyubi and sealed it, all while saving his baby.
One has never won a decent fight without backup.
The other got the better of Ei and B simultaneously...
I'm sorry but hype, feats and tanageble wins are on minato's side.


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> ^ and what are you basing that on when his father allowed him to kill him, so may very well have been his superiour and Shisui was like a mentor to him...he wasn't even the strongest in his clan...
> Minato was the hokage, I'm sorry but nothing places Itachi on his level.
> One was a grunt, one was the greatest shinobi of his generation as others have said.
> One was trolled by tobi
> ...



Who said Itachi is on MInato's level? I clearly said that i think he is above Minato.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

And I'm saying you're clearly wrong


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 7, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Panels or it didn't happen...oh wait a minute...



By the same logic, Hashi didn't suppress the kyuubi, yet we know he could. And Mangekoyu Sharingan is clearly stated to have the power to tame the kyuubi.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 7, 2012)

The man killed the entire powerful Uchiha Clan and Konoha Police Force. Did you honestly expect any less praise? Itachi was a monster feared by the strongest, and rightfully so. He was unparalleled in every area, the best in the Ninja Academy's history, and a true one of a kind, called 'Perfect' by someone on Akatsuki's level. He had no match.

Respect.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> *The man killed the entire powerful Uchiha Clan and Konoha Police Force*. Did you honestly expect any less praise? *Itachi was a monster feared by the strongest*, and rightfully so. He was *unparalleled in every area*, the *best in the Ninja Academy's history*, and a true one of a kind, *called 'Perfect' by someone on Akatsuki's level*. He had no match.
> 
> Respect.



Manga scans?


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> The man killed the entire powerful Uchiha Clan and Konoha Police Force. Did you honestly expect any less praise? Itachi was a monster feared by the strongest, and rightfully so. He was unparalleled in every area, the best in the Ninja Academy's history, and a true one of a kind, called 'Perfect' by someone on Akatsuki's level. He had no match.
> 
> Respect.



The man with tobi's help who cowardly attacked his own family members in the dead of night as they slept, and killed his parents with their blessing, so we don't know if this wasn't a universal thing...he was not feared by the strongest at all..?if he was why didn't he act?.he was unparralled eh, except his chakra level is poor, Minato is faster, going by nickname Shisui was faster and had better genjutsu, his non ms jutsus suck, his physical strength is mediocre...etc...prove that bs, best in the history...no that's crap they called Minato that but not him, heck even Madara has that hype, Itachi wasn't even the strongest uchiha of his generation...his little brother is stronger then him and is 6 years younger...and this is the testimony of others, so you can't use hype of some characters and disregard the hype that isn't favourable to yours. 
He had no match, yet was often on teams with multiple ally's to fight single people.
How would he have beaten CT alone?
How would he have escaped kabuto's genjutsu alone? 
He is far from peerless, he was a pawn.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

If you looked objectively at him instead of working the shaft you'd find out he was a guy who's plans habitually failed, was used, ran from Jiraiya, ran out of chakra after a couple of jutsus, has one of the crapest arsenals of non ms jutsus, never wins noteworthy fights without help...I will agree he is by feats the best user of genjutsu bar Danzo using koto...but in every other field no way.
His chakra is low
His non ms jutsus suck
His ms jutsus are used by everyone now
His in fight plans are, let's all shoot it at once, and let's asspull a jutsu never heard of, both don't exactly constitue a brainwave, shikamaru and Sasuke are far better in that field, though I'll agree off hype he's smarter
His speed is good but hardly peerless
He has no strength feats
His destructive feats...what destructive feats?

No sorry Madara, Naruto and obito have the best feats overall thus far


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 7, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> The man with tobi's help who cowardly attacked his own family members in the dead of night as they slept, and killed his parents with their blessing



Him and tobi alone did something Hiruzen and Danzo would need the whole of anbu and root+a surprise attack for as confirmed by Danzo.

If anything that fact shits on both Danzo and Hiruzen.


----------



## Blaze Release (Oct 7, 2012)

How come these type of threads always turn into itachi vs minato for some strange reason. Not just on this forum, but other forums. It seems like people cannot keep these two apart lol.

Kishi needs to solve this once and for all in an interview


----------



## hokageappie (Oct 7, 2012)

H? is right obito cant win  Itachi> obito


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Him and tobi alone did something Hiruzen and Danzo would need the whole of anbu and root+a surprise attack for as confirmed by Danzo.
> 
> If anything that fact shits on both Danzo and Hiruzen.



Orochimaru attacked the village when it had essentially the same heirarchy and was able to kill the hokage and nulify that same anbu force, and he did it with a bunch of chuunin level kids, and unknowns. Pein even defeated the entire village alone. So besting Hiruzen and anbu isn't much, besides would Danzo go to the front line, I don't remember him saying he would...
Besides tobi even then was debateably the strongest person in the manga of course any team with him and a competant ninja could perform that feat.
Also, as I said, his parents yielded, his father was the leader, that's a major player right there in their side simply allowing Itachi to have his way...doubt he would have done the same for Hiruzen.


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Manga scans?



Gladly.

[sp=Tag yo' shit]




[/sp]


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 7, 2012)

^ You forgot this bit.


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> ^ You forgot this bit.



No, and im quite proud of that scan, that just shows how wise and mature he is despie being so young.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 7, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> Gladly.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Best in ninja academy history is never stated, notice the "ever since".

Sasuke is Itachi's fanboy, then Itachi directly stated he overestimated him.

Ive already explained the Obito thing. With Itachi dead, Sasuke obtained the MS and later the EMS. Obito needed Itachi for that reason. On the otherhand, Itachi feared Obito because he dare not touch Obito


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Best in ninja academy history is never stated, notice the "ever since".
> 
> Sasuke is Itachi's fanboy, then Itachi directly stated he overestimated him.
> 
> Ive already explained the Obito thing. With Itachi dead, Sasuke obtained the MS and later the EMS. Obito needed Itachi for that reason. On the otherhand, Itachi feared Obito because he dare not touch Obito



So you are basically saying, assumption #1, #2 and #3... lol, if you go by that logic Minato almost has no hype because the major words about him are from people close to him, so whats the point? quit playing on double edge responses its doing no good to the quotes you have in your signature kid.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Please dont use the "you are perfect" panel, its disgraceful


----------



## Kage (Oct 7, 2012)

lmao that panel was so terrible.


----------



## Blaze Release (Oct 7, 2012)

Itachi doesnt believe that there is such a thing as perfect/perfection. I guess what itachi is saying is that there is no such thing as perfect jinchrucki or perfect susano.  

Or perhaps when he comes into the picture, perfection doesnt exist therefore a perfect jinchuricki is just a jinchrucki to him and perfect susano is just a susano to him because he doesnt believe in perfect


----------



## lazer (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it's wrong to take sasuke's words because that's his brother, so his bias as fuck. Considering the hype itachi has accumalated, we got to see healthy itachi vs kabuto and imo the hype didn't match his performance.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 7, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> So you are basically saying, assumption #1


Oh for fuck's sake...

How is that an assumption?





> lol, if you go by that logic Minato almost has no hype because the major words about him are from people close to him, so whats the point?


Yeah but none of them plotted to destroy a village for him.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol at people saying Itachi admitting *he a fucking human being on the planet Earth, in the ninja system* was not perfect and failed(despite his honors being ANBU captain, child prodigy, stopping a civil war and saving Konoha, and the world at large, and keeping his brother safe and ultimately leading him down the right path.), do you Minato fans really think he was perfect lol?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 7, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> So you are basically saying, assumption #1, #2 and #3... lol, if you go by that logic Minato almost has no hype because the major words about him are from people close to him, so whats the point? quit playing on double edge responses its doing no good to the quotes you have in your signature kid.



How are they assumptions? #1 is a fact. That chuunin believes he was one of the greatest since...(insert character).

#2: Itachi stated directly in the manga otherwise

#3: Its a fact Itachi was needed for Sasuke to get the MS, and if you read the manga Obito needs Sasuke to have the MS and EMS. Also, if Itachi was a good guy, why didnt he defeat Obito if he had the chance?


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> How are they assumptions? #1 is a fact. That chuunin believes he was one of the greatest since...(insert character).
> 
> #2: Itachi stated directly in the manga otherwise
> 
> #3: Its a fact Itachi was needed for Sasuke to get the MS, and if you read the manga Obito needs Sasuke to have the MS and EMS. Also, if Itachi was a good guy, why didnt he defeat Obito if he had the chance?



Its pretty believable the since ever in the first one, otherwise what would be the point of no pointing a name?

An why he would not face Obito? i think thats the easiest question, he had other plans in mind, to take Obito would mean to take Akatsuki, that means all his plan for Sasuke becoming powerful, down the drain isnt it?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sasuke needs to get stronger
*solution: Hate for itachi*
Sasuke needs MS
Solution: kill *Itachi *and know the tryth of *itachi*
Sasuke needs EMS
Solution: Transplant *Itachi *eyes.

I dont know about you guys, but I see a pattern here m


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 7, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> Its pretty believable the since ever in the first one, otherwise what would be the point of no pointing a name?
> 
> An why he would not face Obito? i think thats the easiest question, he had other plans in mind, to take Obito would mean to take Akatsuki, that means all his plan for Sasuke becoming powerful, down the drain isnt it?



It says ever since. Kishimoto didnt put a name in there but its obvious who he is refering too. Even me and Dr. White agree on that  Besides that guy is a 30yr old Chuunin who was a kid while people like Sarutobi and Minato were around.

What other plans? You mean he had other plans more important than saving the ninja world? Your saying his plan for Sasuke was more important than trying to stop Obito? In fact, Itachi could have done both if he wanted too. But its clear Itachi was merely a pawn and this is coming from the original Itachitard.


----------



## Kinimaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> It says ever since. Kishimoto didnt put a name in there but its obvious who he is refering too. Even me and Dr. White agree on that  Besides that guy is a 30yr old Chuunin who was a kid while people like Sarutobi and Minato were around.
> 
> What other plans? You mean he had other plans more important than saving the ninja world? Your saying his plan for Sasuke was more important than trying to stop Obito? In fact, Itachi could have done both if he wanted too. But its clear Itachi was merely a pawn and this is coming from the original Itachitard.



If they really mean since the 4th Hokage they would mention it, but again the first and third were better, so i dont know why you bring Minato here he was just the average Hokage, and please i dont want to start a Minato-Hiruzen-Hashirama debate.

If Itachi attacks Tobi, meaning Tobi would fight him without running which is highly improbable, there would still be guys like Nagato and Akatsuki to destroy the ninja world, if Obito runs which is the most possible scenario, then Itachi is against all Akatsuki. You dont need to be that smart to figure that out.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2012)

Had the Teacher actually said the words you two are arguing over he would have meant Minato, that much is obvious. But VIZ Trans tell us something completely different along he lines of "Itachi was a great student, we didn't even really need to do much, his talent is rare" or what not.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Manga scans?





Kinimaster said:


> Gladly.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Damn, Kinimaster beat me to it. Well, here is my bit, Itachi hatards; I don't usually do this, but whatever, if you want to be told the obvious:

1) '_You are the best. Even a kid like me knows that._' (This shows how stupid you guys are.)

2) Great feats at a young age. Even his father does not understand him.

3) Itachi amazes the leader of Akatsuki even after his death.

4) Tobi would have died if he hadn't kept a few secrets from Itachi.


And there is a lot more, but let us keep your embarrassment to a minimum, Minato fanboy.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 7, 2012)

Kinimaster said:


> I see the "since" just fine but it doesnt mean it goes because of another ninja, it could mean since an specific time, or since the academys foundation, or since that teacher early days, nothing in that quote says Itachi couldnt be the greatest student, the thing is that i am atleast open for multiple possibilities, not like Minato fans who directly claim since Minato. Hipocresy is a big word to be used in this matter and quite unfitting after this post.


It says there hasn't been such a genius since Itachi up to the time where the quote was made, so anybody outside that, what, 6 year timeline doesn't count in the comparison. Including Shikamaru, Shikaku, Kakashi, etc.

I see, i thought you were like "Itachi absolutely the greatest". If not, then ok.


----------



## Soul (Oct 7, 2012)

Itachi's hype is justified by his awesomeness.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Itachi: You overestimate me.



His modesty makes him even more of a Gary Stu... just like Minato.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 7, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Kishimoto > your opinion. Kishimoto stated Minato was unparalled.



It would seem Kishi contradicts himself, a lot. lol


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sorry Itachi nearly killed tobi with Amaterasu?!?! Lol
Is that why the next pannel he returns unscathed lol no konan came the closest forcing him to use Izanagi. 
Besides big difference here is that she did this is combat, Itachi couldn't fight him so he left a trap, her fight did more them Itachis trap...
If Itachi had hit obito with Amaterasu in life it would be one thing, but using it in the fashion he did is not a feat for combat, nor is tobi's following statement because it pertains to the nature in which Itachi attacked him.
When he praised Itachi it was as a strategist not a fighter. Look at the facts, Madara was always kabuto's trump card yet he says all this about Itachi, he is praising his non combat feats, his planning, same with tobi, he is praising itachi's ability to lay a trap, the boy never dared raise a finger to him in life...


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 8, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> I'm sorry Itachi nearly killed tobi with Amaterasu?!?! Lol
> Is that why the next pannel he returns unscathed lol no konan came the closest forcing him to use Izanagi.
> Besides big difference here is that she did this is combat, Itachi couldn't fight him so he left a trap, her fight did more them Itachis trap...
> If Itachi had hit obito with Amaterasu in life it would be one thing, but using it in the fashion he did is not a feat for combat, nor is tobi's following statement because it pertains to the nature in which Itachi attacked him.
> When he praised Itachi it was as a strategist not a fighter. Look at the facts, Madara was always kabuto's trump card yet he says all this about Itachi, he is praising his non combat feats, his planning, same with tobi, he is praising itachi's ability to lay a trap, the boy never dared raise a finger to him in life...


Because ninja don't sneak-attack.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 8, 2012)

aw whatever, I want some too 



HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> the boy never dared raise a finger to him in life...



& Obito did? lol note how everything he did to further his plans were after Itachi died. This man never dared raise a finger to this boy in life...


----------



## JPongo (Oct 8, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Sasuke needs to get stronger
> *solution: Hate for itachi*
> Sasuke needs MS
> Solution: kill *Itachi *and know the tryth of *itachi*
> ...



The pattern is Sasuke > Itachi.  Look harder.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2012)

Gai's hype must be absurd than, if Itachi keeps warning people of him.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2012)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Itachi seals the Kyuubi in Totsuka after controlling it with the Mangekyou to do its wishes.



LOL where its stated MS can controlled bijuu and totsuka can sealed kyubi ??


----------



## Algol (Oct 8, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> 3) Itachi amazes the leader of Akatsuki even after his death.
> 
> 4) Tobi would have died if he hadn't kept a few secrets from Itachi.



How? How can you use this? This is saying that Obito _did_ in fact keep secrets from Itachi, and thus Itachi _couldn't_ kill him. 

Obito saying he _would_ be dead right now makes sense, because if Itachi is a good guy he would have killed him, but he didn't and he couldn't. In other words: Itachi is indeed impressive, but just not enough to cut it; _that_ is the logic this quote suggests.

Plus, Obito shook off the Amaterasu as if he just got hit by a snowball.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> LOL where its stated MS can controlled bijuu and totsuka can sealed kyubi ??



actually, a normal shringan can control kyuubi if we go by kushina's flashback 

it is stated on the uchiha stone tablet that MS can control kyuubi. 

and since when the tatsuke has limits?


----------



## arokh (Oct 8, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> LOL where its stated MS can controlled bijuu and totsuka can sealed kyubi ??



Naruto 605
Naruto 605
Naruto 605

MS controls kyuubi and Totsuka seals anyone/anything. Manga facts.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, some has to be the strongest, might as well be Itachi.


----------

